# Plötzlicher 403 Forbidden Fehler beim Zugriff auf PhpMyAdmin - obwohl Rechte auf 777



## pee (1. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich aus ISPC heraus die Adresse von PhpMyAdmin auf meinem Server aufrufe, so erhalte ich einen *403 Forbidden Fehler*. Obwohl ich die Verzeichnisse auf 777 rekursiv gesetzt habe. Unter _/var/log/apache2_ ist in der _error.log_ kein Hinweis auf diesen Fehler.

Hat jemand hierzu eine Idee?

lg


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

Bitte nicht doppelt posten.

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2556


----------

